# carb cycling journal



## Momma2 (Oct 14, 2003)

Started carb cycling yesterday 
Yesterday was a no carb day
today low carb and tommorrow high carb.
I thought this would be relatively easy, it's going to take a little more planning than I thought. The husband, as usual ,plays along with whatever I do. So we've decided to go through the end of the year. Neither of us is a competitor, so we want be as strict as most in this forum.  And beer will be part of this.
I know how most of you feel about this, but it's something we do. 

Starting weight me 156

starting weight husband 212

9/13/03

protein shake 1.5

3 egg whites
lean beef

6 oz lean beef

protein shake 2 

no dinner I am working on this. Trying to stop skipping meals


----------



## _Aj (Oct 14, 2003)

Good luck to you and your husband I just wanted to be the first to spam your journal.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2003)

Looking forward to reading your posts! Its always nice to find someone to relate to, Im doing TP's carb cycling also.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 15, 2003)

9/14/03

protein

 3 egg white
lean beef

1/4 c refried beans
skirt steak

missed afternoon protein

skipped dinner

Was tired last night because I didn't have enough food to create the energy needed to make through the day.
I will do better, I usually plan my meals a week in advance and this week I seem to be winging it, I will sit down and plan our meals soon.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the encouragement, I'm sure you all know how difficult it is to get through a day and do all the things that are required of you. It seems my eating is what gets put on the backburner and I am going to make my meals a priority.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 16, 2003)

9/15

lean beef, 
egg white, whole wheat tortilla
protein 2s
skirt steak,  1/4c refreid beans. whole wheat tortilla
1/2 sweet potatoe, a lil butter

did better missed my afternoon protein, had plans for dinner, but went to first parent teacher conference, kinda thru things off track.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok so last week everything I did I pretty much did wrong, wasn't getting enough carbs or protein and even my workouts sucked.
Cooking meals for this week tonight, will have everything laid out in neat little containers, ready to roll and no trying to get things together while running out the door in the mornings.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 21, 2003)

Cooked meals for most of this week last night, will start working out regularly today so I'm ready. Got my head back in the game.

I am not going to beat myself up for taking some time off and eating and drinking like normal rednecks. I love to cook outside and this weather has been wonderful and so was the brisket we smoked sunday. 

But now back to serious business.  

weight 156 no change


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm sure I am not carb cycling the way it was intended, but I am mixing it in with some other ideas and at this point it is working.
If I don't get my fat ass back into  serious weight training soon, all will be lost. This "universal thingy" at the old folks home is a joke, I can't harley even lift the chest press. (the down side of small town living) But on the bright side, I'm the only person in there most of the time.
weight 152 muscles still noticeable, but fading


----------

